# Terrible Weather Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It rained and it blew and then the temps dropped.. Hours after launching the rain finally eased up and stopped. Wind was fierce and changing directions all day. When the sun came out at the end of the tide we caught a fish or two. May have got 25 crappie today and 6 catfish. Three YP and most where too small to keep. Kept a couple of the good size ones. Tough day and now a hot cup of coffee will make the chill go away. 










Capt Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for your reports Captain!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Capt. Mike, you are making me jealous. I still have another week 'til my first charter of the year.
BTW, has the economy hurt your booking any ?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Right now I have maybe 6 days open till Sept..after that I have many days open.

No the economy issues have not affected me. I find three things that people still spend money on is entertanment/ services/ and booze. If I owned a liquor store I would have all three..

Capt Mike


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

captmikestarrett said:


> Right now I have maybe 6 days open till Sept..after that I have many days open.
> 
> No the economy issues have not affected me. I find three things that people still spend money on is entertanment/ services/ and booze. If I owned a liquor store I would have all three..
> 
> Capt Mike


Damn, I could retire if I had a book like yours !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

